# Gkrellm only shows one CPU on mulit-core SMP



## SeaHag (Jul 11, 2009)

I have an intel dual core but one one CPU shows up in the GkrellM monitor. I'm sure some of you have already been thru this. Gkrellm docs say:


```
FreeBSD: Kernels currently do not support reporting SMP stats and you can only get one CPU chart. 

Use GNU gmake instead of BSD make when compiling.
```
 So I assume it's possible to get this working. I'm not sure how to get the source and compile it with gmak then how to install it? Or is there alreay another way to do it or support for it in 8.0? Anyone gotr Gkrellm showing more than one CPU yet?


----------

